

New version of YSlow Possibility to turn off certain checks - JustAGeek
http://developer.yahoo.net/blog/archives/2009/04/yslow_update.html

======
JustAGeek
Haven't had the chance to play around with it too long but by the looks of it,
it's a nice release. Alone that you can turn off the "Use a CDN"-check is
worth upgrading. You can of course also turn off any other check to create
different custom profiles.

